

Ask HN: Review Refynr.com: de-clutter Twitter - Refynr

I'm at the Beta stage where I'm testing charging a one-time for Refynr, but want to find out if a) anyone is really interesting in filtering Twitter &#38; Facebook, and b) if they're interested, why aren't they willing to pay a one-time $5 fee?<p>What's Refynr.com?<p>It's a Twitter + FB client that filters out the clutter from your feeds, and then saves them for you to read later.<p>You may ask... Why not just unfollow? Or create Lists?<p>No individual posts interesting stuff 100% of the time, but that doesn't mean I don't want to follow them. I don't want to miss the cool things they tweet, etc. Lists are too hard to maintain, and can only contain up to 500 users. I want to simly refine my feeds with a lot of filter options (and foursquare &#38; FF stuff should be filtered out by default!)<p>Why don't I put ads on Refynr.com instead of charging $5?<p>1) I'm solo and bootstrapping, so need more revenue than that
2) Don't you think ads would be kind of inconsistent with the concept of Refynr: keeping the clutter out?<p>Finally, is there something wrong with the site design or text that would keep you from paying a mere $5 for lifetime access to Refynr.com?<p>Do I not sell the idea well?<p>Is something off-putting?<p>Does it need a 30-day Trial?<p>TIA!
======
cb33
kind of nit-picky, but your logo looks very similar to stumbleupon's.

~~~
Refynr
Okay, I could always change the logo I guess...

But any other feedback for the questions I posed?

------
cb33
clickable link: <http://refynr.com/>

